# Good coffee in Torquay ?



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

All,

looks like I'm going to be driving to Torquay tomorrow, and by the time I get there I'll be gagging for a top notch espresso. Any suggested places to go ?

Thanks !


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

How did it go?

I'm guessing... not well.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I ended up not bothering while I was down there. I headed back asap as I figured that's the quickest way to ensure I can have a descent coffee !

I did try some "special" blend from a mway services Costa when I had to stop. Didn't seem very special to me....


----------

